# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  What's another race good at mining?

## semi

If, for thematic or RP reason I said "I need a race [please don't @ me for using this term] of creatures that was really good at mining but I can't use kobolds, gnomes, or dwarves" is there something else that just pops to mind? I can't think of anything, I'd maaaybe even be ok with an awakened some kinda one-off monster but would like to be all "oh of course... the XYZ race, that I totally forgot about! Why didn't I think about them sooner!?" as the answer.

thanks guys.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> If, for thematic or RP reason I said "I need a race [please don't @ me for using this term] of creatures that was really good at mining but I can't use kobolds, gnomes, or dwarves" is there something else that just pops to mind?


Humans.  IRL, humans became remarkably good at mining in Roman times ...

----------


## Kurt Kurageous

Orcs. They are very underrated as miners.

Purple Worms are the champions, but are not a playable race (yet). Given the current direction of OneD&D, we can only hope.

----------


## Waterdeep Merch

Goblins are another staple.

You could make an argument for drow, since they were big into making special adamantite alloys.

Fire giants also do a lot of mining.

----------


## stoutstien

For specialized purposes there's genasi and warforged. Hobgoblin are definitely industrialized enough to have it figured out.

Also deep gnome of course

----------


## Leon

Orcs. In two settings friends have run Orcs have been the leaders in Industry and innovation.

----------


## Particle_Man

I would assume earth genasi or anything earth related would do a reasonably good job.

Any race that is said to live underground probably has to do some mining at some point.

----------


## Psyren

Orcs, goblinoids and (earth) genasi have already been mentioned; I'll also add Gith (since that's one of the things they were originally enthralled to do, on top of being cattle), and Thri-Kreen since they live in hives.

----------


## Particle_Man

Maybe one of the subraces of halflings?

----------


## Kane0

Earth Genasi, humans, various goblinoids and orcs, constructs, undead.
Basically anything that isnt large (but strength helps), has darkvision and/or doesnt need to sleep/breathe.

----------


## Bobthewizard

If we're looking at monsters and not just PC races, I assume an earth elemental would be good at this. Korred's get stone shape at will. Dao get pass wall and move earth 3x/day. So maybe a Dao manager and a couple Korred foremen each with a crew of a handful of earth elementals, maybe using Ankegs or Bullets as pack animals. 

Blue dragons get a burrowing speed, so one of those could be hanging around too.

----------


## Unoriginal

Several people have mentioned goblinoids, and I agree for the hobgoblins, but I have to point out in post-3e DnD at least, goblins got less and less associated with mining as it became more of a kobold thing (both to differentiate the two species more and because of kobolds' legendary origins as mine spirits).

----------


## Tanarii

I searched the MM and Volos for the word miners, and came up with Azer (mm), Goblins (Volos), and Kobolds (volos).

The MM notes that Goblins live in abandoned mines, and hobgoblins near mines, but it's not until volos that goblins are noted as "capable miners and crafters".  Volos as notes in the hobgoblin hosts section they use Goblins as sappers during sieges.

AD&D1e Orcs were definitely miners, that and siege weapons were a large part of their encampments.  But 5e orcs are Tribes Like Plagues who are Ranging Scavengers instead.

----------


## Particle_Man

A little out there but I bet Modrons would be good at mining if they were ordered to.

----------


## Leon

> But 5e orcs are Tribes Like Plagues who are Ranging Scavengers instead.


Only because WotC has written them like that, easy to make them actually functional members of society with not much effort.

----------


## Corsair14

Goblins have always been notorious miners. it may not look pretty, but it gets the job done.
Deep gnomes and gnomes in general including forest gnomes who dig for gem stones.
Drow themselves are not good miners, but make excellent foremen intelligently directing slave gangs that do the work for them. They are also excellent gem cutters for the few who decide to do skilled labor.
Kobolds are fairly decent as well making cleverly hidden and trap covered mines.
Orcs are ok, mostly a matter of brute force over actual skill. More likely to simply have slaves do the work for them like humans and goblins who are better at the job.
These are the non-dwarf classic races I can think of off hand. I havent paid much attention to the newer silliness that has come out

----------


## Wintermoot

Look for races with burrow speeds. Molekin, Badgerfolk, Vhole and the like. Khorred, Brass Dragons, Umber Hulk. Jhermalaine, Mite, Synods. Asabi and Stingtails. I just learned about something called a Harssaf while lookign for burrowing monsters. That's going in my next adventure.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

Also: 
1. Stone Giants. 
2. Emerald Dragons (From Fizban's, their tunneling capability is substantial).  



> Tunneler: The {adult emerald} Dragon can burrow through solid rock at half its burrowing speed and can leave a 15-foot-diameter tunnel in its wake.

----------


## Unoriginal

> but it's not until volos that goblins are noted as "capable miners and crafters".


I apologize, then, it seems I misremembered. 




> AD&D1e Orcs were definitely miners, that and siege weapons were a large part of their encampments.  But 5e orcs are Tribes Like Plagues who are Ranging Scavengers instead.


Well 5e orcs are still notably competent at metallurgy, given that all Orogs wear plate armors, which is a quantity they are unlikely to be able to loot, and since it takes nearly a year for a single smith to make a suit of plate it stands to reason the orcs have quite a few of those smiths. In comparison, hobgoblins Warlords have access to plate armor, but not their subordinates.




> Only because WotC has written them like that, easy to make them actually functional members of society with not much effort.


They ARE actually functional members of society. Of orc society.

----------


## Kurt Kurageous

> A little out there but I bet Modrons would be good at mining if they were ordered to.


*Nah, they'd be only average...*

----------


## Leon

> They ARE actually functional members of society. Of orc society.


Minimal effort to make them part of all society

----------


## Mark Hall

Don't know if they still exist, but Stout Halflings were, basically, "Halflings who were a bit like dwarves."

1e DMG had the following tiers, from slowest to fastest

Gnoll, Halfling, human
gnome, kobold
goblin, orc
dwarf, hobgoblin
ogre
hill giant
fire giant, frost giant
stone giant

So, fastest is likely to be hobgoblin, unless you want bigg'uns.

----------


## Bohandas

> Drow themselves are not good miners, but make excellent foremen intelligently directing slave gangs that do the work for them.


Same for illithids

----------

